# Mac Master/slave setup question



## Alex_M (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello! I've been here for a couple of years but this is my first post. I try to just read and learn and it's saved me many questions. I recently acquired EW Composer Cloud, and it's been bringing my 2015 iMac i5 to a stagger. Tonight I purchased a refurbished M1 Mini from Apple.
So my question is, with a couple of TB worth of samples residing on SSDs, which computer should be the master and which the slave? The Mini has a 512GB SSD internally. That will be the fastest thing to stream from, yes? So should I move the most used orchestral libraries there?

I imagine there are principles one should follow. Is there a good explainer article or site anyone is aware of? For what it's worth, I'm a retired live musician interested in taking apart and studying everything that has ever interested me, and trying my hand at writing and orchestrating for my own edification, not as a working pro. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 23, 2021)

First of all, you'll need Vienna Ensemble Pro for your setup, there are plenty of videos on the VEPro website that explain the server setup. IMO, your i5 is not an ideal choice for a slave machine unless it has a lot of RAM (which is a necessity for a slave). What is causing it to choke...RAM, CPU? I'd also try using the M1 on its own, using dynamic loading (if you're using Logic?). I've never used one, but I suspect the M1 would not be ideal as a slave as it only has a maximum 16GB.

Ultimately, you'll also need two other items. An audio interface and external drives for your sample libraries.


----------



## Alex_M (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks for replying, I know this is a common subject. The iMac has 32GB. I was getting crackling with 4 tracks of simple orchestral midi, which is the moment I started researching solutions. I know Apple will be releasing upgraded machines before too long, but I figured a mini in the present would be worth two in the future…something like that! I’m thinking that I should install Logic, which is what I use, onto the Mini, and plug my external samsung drives into the mini, then essentially use the iMac for a display and maybe some extra tracks. Thanks for the tip on the VEPro website. As I don’t have the software yet, I hadn’t gone there.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 24, 2021)

Alex_M said:


> Thanks for replying, I know this is a common subject. The iMac has 32GB. I was getting crackling with 4 tracks of simple orchestral midi, which is the moment I started researching solutions. I know Apple will be releasing upgraded machines before too long, but I figured a mini in the present would be worth two in the future…something like that! I’m thinking that I should install Logic, which is what I use, onto the Mini, and plug my external samsung drives into the mini, then essentially use the iMac for a display and maybe some extra tracks. Thanks for the tip on the VEPro website. As I don’t have the software yet, I hadn’t gone there.


You will be limited in any way you go. The i5 has limited CPU power as mentioned and the m1 you will be limited by the ram and possibly CPU but I know so little about the M1. 

Using Composer Cloud I'd rely heavily on East West Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra (EWQLSO). That library is fairly old and would not be as demanding as Hollywood Orchesrta HOOPUS. 

EWQLSO still has great percussion. It has decent Woodwind ensembles. The two trumpet patches are good. The basses are good. The cellos workable and good. The Violas problematic. The 11 vlns patches are still good but no legato. 

Mind you though that EWQLSO is an old style of sampling so you have to balance out the volumes fairly good. That means to pay real close attention to making sure your woodwinds don't peak out at 0db ect.. Just use your ear these days. We use to balance it out in the template but that takes so long and before long you'll want to move on to HOOPUS. 

HOOPUS strings on your setup will be problematic. Some of the more powerful patches won't work for strings but try and at least get one patch of legato in there and pizz, and stacc, and sustain for each string section. And the brass is great too. So try and get a few of those patches as well. 

If you are limited in funds then try getting an I7 NUC style computer for your slave. It's limited to 32 gigs but you'll be able to squeeze more from HOOPUS. For HOOPUS you'll want as much of that tasty strings and brass as you can get. Starting with the master keyswitch patches.

One other thing is that HOOPUS as the handy purge feature. So you can load it up and purge it and then unpurge as you need. 

Good luck. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 24, 2021)

Alex_M said:


> I was getting crackling with 4 tracks of simple orchestral midi


Are you using an audio interface? What library is causing this?


----------



## Alex_M (Aug 24, 2021)

I have an Apollo Twin Duo.
While I'm here, I want to ask - can I run Logic from the M1 Mini, and monitor through the iMac? Can the iMac be both slave and monitor? Or should I be planning on getting a separate screen? My Mini comes with a free session with an Apple adviser. I will discuss this and report back.


----------



## storyteller (Aug 24, 2021)

Alex_M said:


> I have an Apollo Twin Duo.
> While I'm here, I want to ask - can I run Logic from the M1 Mini, and monitor through the iMac? Can the iMac be both slave and monitor? Or should I be planning on getting a separate screen? My Mini comes with a free session with an Apple adviser. I will discuss this and report back.


You can remote in and view the M1 on the iMac display, but it is not an experience you will want to use for crucial tasks. The upcoming MacOS update this fall is supposed to allow for airplay across all Macs including mouse and keyboard sharing. It remains to be seen how that will work in the real world though…


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 25, 2021)

Alex_M said:


> I have an Apollo Twin Duo.


Nice. It seems odd that you get crackling with only 4 tracks, the i5 should be able to handle much more than that, sounds like something else may be going on with your setup.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 25, 2021)

Alex_M said:


> I have an Apollo Twin Duo.
> While I'm here, I want to ask - can I run Logic from the M1 Mini, and monitor through the iMac? Can the iMac be both slave and monitor? Or should I be planning on getting a separate screen? My Mini comes with a free session with an Apple adviser. I will discuss this and report back.



With Vienna ensemble pro you just load a plugin in logic which will connect to the other computer.
The audio will come from the iMac (slave) and into your Mac mini via ethernet.

you load your samples libraries/samples in the iMac. you trigger them via the Mac mini.
and work with them side but side.


maybe this will help






The only difference with Logic is that each plugin is limited to 16 midi/insturments pero VEP connection. And you can have as many connections. 

So create a software instrument track and select multi (16) and load VEP plugin. 

I normally put all my strings in one 16 multi. then brass on another etc.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Aug 25, 2021)

Alex_M said:


> Hello! I've been here for a couple of years but this is my first post. I try to just read and learn and it's saved me many questions. I recently acquired EW Composer Cloud, and it's been bringing my 2015 iMac i5 to a stagger. Tonight I purchased a refurbished M1 Mini from Apple.
> So my question is, with a couple of TB worth of samples residing on SSDs, which computer should be the master and which the slave? The Mini has a 512GB SSD internally. That will be the fastest thing to stream from, yes? So should I move the most used orchestral libraries there?
> 
> I imagine there are principles one should follow. Is there a good explainer article or site anyone is aware of? For what it's worth, I'm a retired live musician interested in taking apart and studying everything that has ever interested me, and trying my hand at writing and orchestrating for my own edification, not as a working pro. Thank you in advance.


Something seems wrong with your i5. I have the same Mac and I can run a lot more than four tracks on this machine with Orchestral Tools Capsule, which is pretty demanding. .


----------



## Alex_M (Aug 26, 2021)

To answer the questions posed above, I was using 4 tracks of Opus. It was just a little crackling but I’ll know a lot more about my system after getting the Mini up and running. Still debating whether I should return it and wait.


----------



## Alex_M (Aug 27, 2021)

I’ve been reading everything I can find. I decided 8GB of RAM was going to be the main limiting factor. The 24” iMac has recently been updated. I just ordered a refurbed one with 16GB of RAM and a 2TB SSD. I’m going to return the Mini; I’ll sell my 2015 for around $900 after transferring everything and have an all-in-one solution. I’m excited!


----------

